# ARGC OR LISTER FOR OVER 40's??



## JASMINE0323 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all

Just wanted some readers views on which clinic to go to.
I am 44 years young with fsh of 12. I have had 6 ivf attempts where 3 resulted in transfers but were bfns. Embryo quality was top grade. Not responded very well to stimming.
I have decided to go to London and try - I have been having treatment in an nhs funded unit in Plymouth and have paid about 4k each time - wish now i had changed clinics sooner - just hope its not too late.
ARGC OR LISTER?

CAZ x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

You could consider going for a consult at both and see what you think, as they are very different atmospheres

Though, with an FSH of 12, you may be better going to the Lister, as ARGC may make you wait for it to come down (though I think they are relaxing a bit on that). 

The Lister have open evenings once a month, check out their website and give them a call. 

x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi caz,

have been through this debate myself and have ended up plumping for the argc. I had appointments at both and felt in the end that argc offered a more 'personalised' approach which swung it for me. 

Having said that they ARE more fussy about FSH levels and i've just been turned down for tx this month due to fsh of 13 (gutted as it was 8.3 a couple of months ago). Lister also have a fabulous reputation so you will be in good hands whichever you go for.

I'll stick with argc for another couple of months then have to rethink if the FSH says high. Either to give up or maybe try Lister.

I'd do what Lorri says - try them both, it will cost you an extra £100 or so for the exra consult but it will be  money well spent (in the overall enormous costs!) if you feel sure that you've made the right decision in the end. And i'm sure you will come out just knowing which feels right for you.

good luck with your choice

Sue x


----------

